# Force Charging??????



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

A friend of mine has a new battery from losi and it won't take or hold a charge
they are sending him a new one and told him to force charge it?? I don't know what that is, do you?


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

is it nimh or lipo??? i have a new lipo that wont take a charge?? i will be waiting with ya for responces.


----------



## fstrnu (Jan 19, 2009)

It's a 1600 nimh. brand new out of the wrapper. This is the second one they have sent him. I hooked my lipo up to his truck and it works great. I even tried to charge it using my ice charger and it says it is done??


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

i hook up my lipo to my hyperion charger and it tells me to hook up battery, all my other lipos charge fine. hmmmmmm.......


----------



## GLMS (Feb 18, 2009)

More than likely one or more of the cells has a slightly lower voltage and when the charger checks the packs voltage is does not see it correctly hence it will not charge the battery. I believe it is a safety feature built into the newer chargers. I recently purchased a lot of older Ni-Mh batteries and some were really low on their voltage so my 2 LRP chargers and my MRC 989 would not charge them until I forced the battery pack to charge on my Turnigy Accucell-6 charger. I cycled the packs through two times with a 20 amp discharge and now they will charge just fine on the other chargers and the packs work great. Any of the older chargers without all the fancy circuits in them should work to bring the packs voltage back up to a reasonable level for the newer chargers to recognize and hence charge the pack. The Turnigy charger I had bought as a Li-po charger but is capable of charging Ni-Cd's, Ni-Mh's, Lead-Acid (gell cells), and Li-Po's. It looks almost identical to the $100 Venom charger I have seen in ads in the magazines but for a fraction of the cost through HobbyCity. The charger cost me $38 plus shipping and has worked flawlessly reviving the older Ni-Mh cells. I hope this helps. John B


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

is that the same with lipos??? could my lipo be forced charged also??? i hooked it up to a separte balancer and said battery volts to low, i have 2 brand new 11.1 3c lipos and they both do the same thing on charger?? all other lipos charge fine 7.4s, 11.1s, could the new ones be bad?? what can i try??? thanks alot.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

inferno said:


> is it nimh or lipo??? i have a new lipo that wont take a charge?? i will be waiting with ya for responces.


Your new lipo is probably very low in voltage so its not taking a charge or your charger does not sense a battery is connected to it.

*Use extreme caution for the following procedure*
Charge your lipo pack in nimh mode until it reaches the minimum cutoff voltage. Be sure to watch the voltage and do not leave it alone. After the lipo pack is at the cutoff voltage turn it off. Change your charger to lipo mode, if applicable and the charge as normal.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

ill giver a try today, let ya know if it worked. thanks


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

> Use extreme caution for the following procedure
> Charge your lipo pack in nimh mode until it reaches the minimum cutoff voltage. Be sure to watch the voltage and do not leave it alone. After the lipo pack is at the cutoff voltage turn it off. Change your charger to lipo mode, if applicable and the charge as normal.


I WOULDN'T charge it this way "as a pack" as you probably have a VERY unbalanced pack which would cause one cell to be overly charged trying it this way. My suggestion would be to check each cell of the pack and see which one is low. Then you can use the suggestion above (or even use the lipo mode set at 1 cell) to bring that cell up to the voltage of the others before doing a balance charge. If these ARE brand new it sounds like you bought some junk packs.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

well i tryed it, charger would not allow it, charger said no battery, im thinkin your right ovalmanpa i think i got some junk packs.


----------



## guver (Jul 31, 2002)

They probably mean to use a charger that doesn't turn off automatically. I thought all chargers "forced" the charge into battery.


----------



## rcgen (Jan 20, 2004)

I have a brand name pack that I bought brand new. Put on a check point 1030 charger. It said no battery connected or check connection. I then placed it on a lipo ready GFX on lipo mode, again no reading on it. I was pissed that I may have lost $$ on a brand new pack. This all happened at a state race I was racing. Fortunately there was some sponsered racers there of the same pack. He did the same thing I did and said the pack was low in voltage. He then switched his GFX to nimh and charged the lipo pack up to 6.4 volts. Took it off the charger and gave it to me to continue to charge on my GFX under lipo mode. I have raced that pack since then.

I have another experience with a 1cell brand name pack. Low voltage, did read anything on both of my chargers TC and GFX. I did the same thing with this pack but charged up to 3.2 for 1cell. Took it off the GFX and this time finished charging on the TC and it work.


----------

